# Test and Primo cycle doses



## DaBeast25 (Jan 26, 2011)

So anyone that's read my previous posts knows that I'm looking to minimize aromatization and shut down as much as possible if I do another cycle.  Now...before anyone says it... I KNOW, I'd be shut down, but I still feel like there must be different severities of being shut down so...anyway...

I was originally thinking of *10weeks*
*Primo @ 400mg*
*Test E @ 250mg*
(minimizing the neg sides of higheer doses of test- gyno, acne, oily skin, and tougher recovery while having enough as a base)

Then I was thinking I should just bump the test up (*still 10 weeks*)
*Primo @ 400*
*Test E @ 500mg *

Then I thought maybe up the Primo
*Primo @ 500mg*
*Test E @ 250mg*

I want to minimize the negative effects and create a situation for the easiest recovery while not wasting the time I am ON by running too weak of a cycle.  Looking to put on lean quality weight that will stay, not expecting to pack on 15-20 lbs


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm gonna run 600 mg week of primo 10 weeks and All kinds of test and see how that works


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 26, 2011)

Why not start at 400 mg of primo and 250 mg of test. Feel out the tests and sides and if they are manageable, increase the test to adjust to your goals. All of those cycles are very safe IMO.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 26, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Why not start at 400 mg of primo and 250 mg of test. Feel out the tests and sides and if they are manageable, increase the test to adjust to your goals. All of those cycles are very safe IMO.



Thats solid advise


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Why not start at 400 mg of primo and 250 mg of test. Feel out the tests and sides and if they are manageable, increase the test to adjust to your goals. All of those cycles are very safe IMO.



This is good advice.  Primo tends to amplify test, so you may be just fine at 250mg.  If anything, bump the primo to 600mg.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jan 26, 2011)

primo is a very weak steroid, you need at least 750mg weekly to even see any results, stack it with anavar, and test p


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 26, 2011)

Just when you'll start seeing results from primo you'll be done. I did 10 weeks before and wish I went to 16 weeks.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 27, 2011)

How is it exactly that primo amplifies test???  I've read that in a few places before.

So I guess I will start will 250mg of test and maybe 400-500mg Primo to see how things go.  I'd like to keep it to 10 weeks but we'll see.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 27, 2011)

What would you guys recommend as an on cycle AI considering I had gyno problems before on a high does test cycle with possible an unknown dose of tren?

I feel like I might be ok without since it's only 250mg of test but I'd like to be safe.  Maybe Arimidex? at .5 eod?  

Primo does not Aromatize AT ALL correct?


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have great success with aromasin @ 25 mg ed


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Primo does not Aromatize AT ALL correct?



You are correct.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 27, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> primo is a very weak steroid, you need at least 750mg weekly to even see any results, stack it with anavar, and test p



This is likely b/c your primo was either underdosed or counterfeit which is sadly the case in some instances. 400-500 mg is plenty for a first time user. I'd personally rather see how my body reacts and to verify if your source does in fact provide good quality and well dosed primo, than dump a bunch of money into stuff that may or may not be what you ordered. Or you can learn the hard way and spend 10 weeks of primo at 750 mg and test the waters. IMO "safe" and "cautious" is best played in this game. Jmho...Not trying to attack or flame anyone.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 27, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> This is likely b/c your primo was either underdosed or counterfeit which is sadly the case in some instances. 400-500 mg is plenty for a first time user. I'd personally rather see how my body reacts and to verify if your source does in fact provide good quality and well dosed primo, than dump a bunch of money into stuff that may or may not be what you ordered. Or you can learn the hard way and spend 10 weeks of primo at 750 mg and test the waters. IMO "safe" and "cautious" is best played in this game. Jmho...Not trying to attack or flame anyone.


I'm no expert but there must be something about it good I made arnolds favorites list , ripped said it best  first you must be sure you have real primo dosed properly


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

Primo like anavar is weak and doesn't come with a lot of harsh sides. That said, I would also start out at 4-500 mg/week just to see how your body reacts


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I think I'm going to start with 400mg the first few weeks then possibly work my way up if needed.  I am tempted to throw some var in the mix, I just dont know if my pockets can handle it


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I think I'm going to start with 400mg the first few weeks then possibly work my way up if needed.  I am tempted to throw some var in the mix, I just dont know if my pockets can handle it



What's your body fat at if you had to guess?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Right now it's probably around 11-12 which is high for me.  It should be down around 10% by the time I start.  I naturally have a slim and lean body type...when I'm ON I typically manage to add muscle & drop bf withour gaining substaintian weight on the scale although people often comment on how much bigger I look, lol


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Right now it's probably around 11-12 which is high for me.  It should be down around 10% by the time I start.  I naturally have a slim and lean body type...when I'm ON I typically manage to add muscle & drop bf withour gaining substaintian weight on the scale although people often comment on how much bigger I look, lol



If your going to be around 10, then you should be fine noticing some of primo's effects. I've only ran var around 8% and just noticed some vasculariry and strength


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Would it make sense to kickstart this cycle with Primo Tabs?  
or even Test P at 100mg eod?  

or would the addition test for the first 3 weeks defeat my purpose in wanting a side-free and easy recovery compared to my last go round?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jan 27, 2011)

if you don't want sides, you should not do any test, but doing a cycle with out test is a waste of time. man if i wanted to really kick start a cycle with low sides, i would do tbol.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Would it make sense to kickstart this cycle with Primo Tabs?
> or even Test P at 100mg eod?
> 
> or would the addition test for the first 3 weeks defeat my purpose in wanting a side-free and easy recovery compared to my last go round?



I really don't see any bad sides from test, but that's just me. Thats ur call on the kick start though, although I like prop, I hate all the shots


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 27, 2011)

I used tbol during my last cycle and I wasn't impressed... I'm not sure if was underdosed or just another aspect of my nightmare of a cycle.

As far as pinning goes, I figure if I get up to 500mg of Primo and 250 of test I'll have to pinn 3 days/week anyway.  5.5ml/week.

I'm stuck in a funny place b/c I love the way test makes me feel, but I'm just nervous based on how f**ked my last cycle was.  We shall see I guess.


----------



## GMO (Jan 28, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> I used tbol during my last cycle and I wasn't impressed... I'm not sure if was underdosed or just another aspect of my nightmare of a cycle.
> 
> As far as pinning goes, I figure if I get up to 500mg of Primo and 250 of test I'll have to pinn 3 days/week anyway.  5.5ml/week.
> 
> I'm stuck in a funny place b/c I love the way test makes me feel, but I'm just nervous based on how f**ked my last cycle was.  We shall see I guess.



500mg of Primo and 250mg of test is a very mild cycle.  I think you will be ok. Personally, I love primo...it is one of my fav AAS.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> 500mg of Primo and 250mg of test is a very mild cycle. I think you will be ok. Personally, I love primo...it is one of my fav AAS.


 
What'd your Primo cycles look like?


----------



## GMO (Jan 28, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> What'd your Primo cycles look like?



Test Prop 100mg ED 10 weeks
Tren A 50mg - 75mg/ED 8 weeks (Homebrew, so dosages not exact)
Primo Depot 450mg/wk 10 weeks (First time)

Test C 400mg/wk 12 weeks
Primo Depot 800mg/wk 12weeks
Anavar 75mg ED 8 weeks

D-bol 40mg weeks 1-6
Primo 800mg 1-6
Primo 1000mg 6-12

I kept a vast majority of all the gains from these cycles.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test Prop 100mg ED 10 weeks
> Tren A 100mg/ED 8 weeks
> Primo Depot 450mg/wk 10 weeks (First time)
> 
> ...


 
Definitely more total gear than I'm looking to use, but I am starting to think 250mg of test might be a little low even on the precautionary side.  

I may do...
375mg of Test E/week (125mg MWF)
400mg of Primo/week (split evenly MWF)  

and possbly going up to 500-600mg of Primo depending how things are going.


----------

